# What to do after flydown?



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

So I have been turkey hunting for a few years now with no luck so far. I seem to have a difficult time find turkeys after they fly down off the roost, and with my current work schedule, Sunday is the only day I can hunt the mornings. So I am going to be doing more afternoon and evening hunting during the later half of the season. So where do I begin to look? Roosting areas? Fields? The property that I hunt has very limited open timber, as most of it is thick with honey suckles. Last year was the only time I had a gobbler coming in during the late morning, and I have never been hunting with an experienced turkey hunter. So I've pretty much been learning from when I screw up and get a little discouraged after it slows down later in the mornings. I know that turkey hunting after 12:00 has only been legal for a few years, but I figured some more experienced hunters could offer some help.

All tips are greatly appreciated, and good luck this season!


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Secluded field, bottoms, big open fields! I love hunting in the rain! See alot of birds out ! I shot one Wednesday in the rain, four time I've done that! Try wrong where they roost and setup on them and wait, be patient! They will be there! Use a hen a long beard decoy too!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is tough to answer because it's so dependent on so many variables. If you have the land, running and gunning can be the best way to strike up a hot bird. If not, you can set up and sit in a likely strutting or feeding area, and just wait and call occasionally. Both methods can produce, but sitting does take patience that some of us don't have. Late day hunting can be very good, but be prepared to hear very little gobbling, and more often than not things don't pan out. But that's always the case ith turkeys.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.



M.Magis said:


> This is tough to answer because it's so dependent on so many variables. If you have the land, running and gunning can be the best way to strike up a hot bird. If not, you can set up and sit in a likely strutting or feeding area, and just wait and call occasionally. Both methods can produce, but sitting does take patience that some of us don't have. Late day hunting can be very good, but be prepared to hear very little gobbling, and more often than not things don't pan out. But that's always the case ith turkeys.


Yeah this is what I kinda figured. I've tried "running and gunning" before but I really don't think I have enough land where the birds like to hang out. I'm probably not spending enough time in one spot, but thanks for the info again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

IMOP the best time to kill birds is between 10a-12p. The roost is great for letting you know their there but is usually tough for killing....he's got his girlfriends. Unless you call them or he is lonely all your gonna hear is him gobbling away from you. So what to do? First... DON'T TROMP your property to get to a spot to set up without doing some calling along the way. If you spook birds off your property forget about trying to call them in. Stop at spots to call where if one gobbles you can set up fairly quick. Head towards area's where you have heard them or seen them in the past. Now you get to the area where you want to set up without hearing anything(fields,old roadway's,open woods along a thicket...) Call ocassionally and listen. Sometimes they gobble,sometimes their silent sneakypeteing to you. If one gobbles in the distance call to him again. If he answer's than he heard you. Wait a minute or two and "check him"(call again) If he moves closer to you than your in the game..."he's locked on". Don't call TOO MUCH! Once he's within 100yds I would stop calling and start watching...trust me he know's right where you are. Now if one gobbles in the distance and does not answer back it could be a few things. You can stay put and watch as he may be "sneakypeteing" or perhaps he never gobbled at your call but something else. What I usually do is call soft and watch...if the bird does not show in a specific amount of time I felt he should have I move closer to where he gobbled and call again. Sometimes they will only respond once your within a specific distance from them. Now if he gobbles his head off and won't come or move...he's in his "strut zone" What I would do is leave him alone. These are smart birds but they can be suckered  Come back at a later time and set up close to where you been hearing him but this time don't call in this area until your set up. Set out a decoy or two if you have one and then start calling softly. Many of times they feel comfortable coming to this area and thus can be called in. Sometimes all it takes is a day or two before he gives in and comes. I tell people all the time "what a difference a day can make" A turkey's mood can change 100% in one day. From no gobbling or wanting to come in too gobbling his head off pratically running you over. Stay persistant and there's a good chance you will get an opportuninity. Good Luck! Hope you BANG [email protected][email protected]


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Snook said:


> IMOP the best time to kill birds is between 10a-12p. The roost is great for letting you know their there but is usually tough for killing....he's got his girlfriends. Unless you call them or he is lonely all your gonna hear is him gobbling away from you. So what to do? First... DON'T TROMP your property to get to a spot to set up without doing some calling along the way. If you spook birds off your property forget about trying to call them in. Stop at spots to call where if one gobbles you can set up fairly quick. Head towards area's where you have heard them or seen them in the past. Now you get to the area where you want to set up without hearing anything(fields,old roadway's,open woods along a thicket...) Call ocassionally and listen. Sometimes they gobble,sometimes their silent sneakypeteing to you. If one gobbles in the distance call to him again. If he answer's than he heard you. Wait a minute or two and "check him"(call again) If he moves closer to you than your in the game..."he's locked on". Don't call TOO MUCH! Once he's within 100yds I would stop calling and start watching...trust me he know's right where you are. Now if one gobbles in the distance and does not answer back it could be a few things. You can stay put and watch as he may be "sneakypeteing" or perhaps he never gobbled at your call but something else. What I usually do is call soft and watch...if the bird does not show in a specific amount of time I felt he should have I move closer to where he gobbled and call again. Sometimes they will only respond once your within a specific distance from them. Now if he gobbles his head off and won't come or move...he's in his "strut zone" What I would do is leave him alone. These are smart birds but they can be suckered  Come back at a later time and set up close to where you been hearing him but this time don't call in this area until your set up. Set out a decoy or two if you have one and then start calling softly. Many of times they feel comfortable coming to this area and thus can be called in. Sometimes all it takes is a day or two before he gives in and comes. I tell people all the time "what a difference a day can make" A turkey's mood can change 100% in one day. From no gobbling or wanting to come in too gobbling his head off pratically running you over. Stay persistant and there's a good chance you will get an opportuninity. Good Luck! Hope you BANG [email protected][email protected]


Very helpful post! Wish I went today but I thought it was supposed to be thunder storms all day. Oh well there's always next week.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

